# Your opinons- in Maui /Dollar Vs. Advantage Rent a Car



## mlsmn (Sep 2, 2009)

Advantage is $70 less than Dollar for same size car.

Any problems with Advantage? or Dollar?


----------



## Luanne (Sep 2, 2009)

I hope there is nothing wrong with Advantage.  I have a reservation with them for next April that is $60 less than Avis.

However, a couple of things I found out about Advantage:
- Their location is a bit farther from the airport
- There is a fee for an additional driver, even a spouse

I figured for the difference in price we could ride the shuttle for a few more minutes, and that dh could do all the driving.


----------



## MON2REY (Sep 2, 2009)

Advantage's location appears to be next door to Enterprise and only about a mile or so from the airport.  We used Advantage in Aspen and were pleased with the car and rates.  Now that Advantage is owned by Hertz we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Fcast (Sep 2, 2009)

I just used advantage in Oahu.  We referred to it as "dis-advantage".  The car was late model with not so many miles but it seemed a dirty.  The check in and shuttle was a bit antiquated.  They only had one passenger van which filled quickly. This can present a problem if you are running late.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 2, 2009)

Fcast said:


> I just used advantage in Oahu.  We referred to it as "dis-advantage".  The car was late model with not so many miles but it seemed a dirty.  The check in and shuttle was a bit antiquated.  They only had one passenger van which filled quickly. This can present a problem if you are running late.



How long ago was this?

I just did some checking and it looks like Advantage went bankrupt and closed many of their locations towards the end of 2008.  For Maui, folks were told that Hertz would honor their existing reservations.  I just made our reseration within the past couple of weeks.  I'm hanging on to an Avis reservation (at $60 more for the week) just in case.  I'll keep checking on Advantage before we go next year.

I'm back again.  Did more checking on Advantage and they have a terrible reputation, not just on Maui, but elsewhere.  I will probably hold on to both the Advantage and Avis reservations I currently have and make a final decision closer to when we go.  But, right now I'm leaning towards cancelling the one with Advantage.


----------



## luvgoldns (Sep 2, 2009)

FWIW - I _always_ rent from Avis because they do not charge extra for spouses/domestic partners.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 2, 2009)

luvgoldns said:


> FWIW - I _always_ rent from Avis because they do not charge extra for spouses/domestic partners.



I always rent from Avis as well.  But that's because I get a corporate discount which usually makes them the least expensive.  Most of the majors don't charge for an extra driver, that's one reason I was kind of surprised (or didn't think to check) that Advantage did.  

I will most likely end up cancelling the Advantage rental and sticking with my "usual". :whoopie:


----------



## hawaiianstylellc (Sep 10, 2009)

*Dollar vs Advantage*

Yikes, both companies are iffy in my book.  Had some yucky probs w Dollar in Maui regarding being charged for damage to the car done by the previous renter. Dollar's manager on duty merely rubber-stamped the lot staff's allegations. They bank on the fact that most people (like me) never end up actually contacting corporate after they get home.

In my opinion, use the largest, most famous co. you can afford at the time.  When the car runs fine and no accidents or dings happen, all is well.  However, the PR and customer service differences surface immediately after any incident.  Also, the turnaround time for the cars are more crucial for the smaller firms and they just do not get cleaned and checked as they should be before going out again.

Believe me, I have personally seen some unnecessary nightmares at airports here in Hawaii where I live and cities throughout the West Coast, all in the name of nickel and diming as well as outright fleecing of the uninformed and hurried travelers.  All too often the smaller companies could care less if they lose a customer!  

Hope this helps a little! 

Aloha,

Mike


----------



## Ken555 (Mar 30, 2011)

Has anyone rented from Advantage recently? I just reserved with them for Maui for the first time. Now that Hertz owns them, I'm not too worried. Saved $70 in airport taxes by renting offsite, and we know it's only a few minutes away from the 'airport' rental locations. The price I reserved is less than an offer priceline rejected, so I'm happy with that, at least.


----------



## irishween (Mar 31, 2011)

We always book alamo through Costco. Great rates and no extra driver charge for alamo members.


----------



## Ken555 (Mar 31, 2011)

irishween said:


> We always book alamo through Costco. Great rates and no extra driver charge for alamo members.



Yes, but the same car from Alamo is often available via priceline for less, which helps if you don't need the extra driver. And, all the Costco discounts are for locations (as far as I can see) which are applicable at airport locations in Maui, which adds an additional $4.50 per day to your rental costs. 

Well, I went ahead and booked the Advantage rental and will post an update once I get it. It saved more than priceline or Costco, since it's a few minutes drive from the airport (what? Two street lights away?).


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 31, 2011)

Once again I will post about a favorable Maui off airport car rental at www.aloharentacar.com Fast airport pickup. They beat Priceline and the car was fine. 

Jim Ricks


----------



## Ken555 (Mar 31, 2011)

Passepartout said:


> Once again I will post about a favorable Maui off airport car rental at www.aloharentacar.com Fast airport pickup. They beat Priceline and the car was fine.
> 
> Jim Ricks



Thanks Jim. I checked and their rates are competitive with the airport locations, but not Advantage. FYI, it seems some Hertz coupons are valid at Advantage as well.


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 17, 2011)

Had a midsize Subaru from Advantage Maui for the last two weeks, and it was great. Faster service than all of the at airport rental companies except National one time, as I was the only person renting there at the time. It is a 3 minute drive from Advantage to the airport, and they pickup at #2 at the center directly out from the baggage claim and before the short term parking lot (so it's closer than walking to the shuttle pickup area). And saving ~$75 in taxes made this a win for me.


----------



## Cathyb (Apr 18, 2011)

*Enterprise, Maui*



MON2REY said:


> Advantage's location appears to be next door to Enterprise and only about a mile or so from the airport.  We used Advantage in Aspen and were pleased with the car and rates.  Now that Advantage is owned by Hertz we'll have to wait and see.



FYI. they are off a ways from the airport.  Finding them at night to return the car is a small challenge.  We made a daytime trial trip to be sure we didn't have that problelm.  They were working out of a trailer!


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 18, 2011)

Cathyb said:


> FYI. they are off a ways from the airport.  Finding them at night to return the car is a small challenge.  We made a daytime trial trip to be sure we didn't have that problelm.  They were working out of a trailer!



To be clear, you're referring to Enterprise. And, I did not see Enterprise next to Advantage, so I can only assume one of them has moved since this thread started a long time ago. Advantage is near a mall (I believe the one with Whole Foods) where the road curves - it's extremely easy to locate, as opposed to Enterprise, it seems...

Advantage is also not in a trailer.


----------



## ww1aerofan (Apr 18, 2011)

*Did you look at Enterprise?*

I booked Enterprise a week ago, they were $30 a day for a full size.
That was the best I could find....


----------



## Lee B (Apr 18, 2011)

I returned from a 16-day stay on Maui and got an Advantage car for the first week.  Two things:  You go to the middle median at stop number 2, I think, to wait for the Advantage van.  Second, the van takes you to Maui Mall and their new, smallish office.

The car was fine, some kind of Nissan that drove well and wasn't too thirsty ($4.699/gal!), thank goodness.  I wandered a little when I returned the car, but found them okay.  Although their per day rate was the same as some others, the week was $30 less because, I assume, they were off-airport.  

Instead of taking their van back to the airport, I walked to the Queen Ka'ahumanu Center and took the Maui Bus back to West Maui.  First I boarded the Lahaina Islander #20 bus to the Wharf Cinema Center.  There the Ka'anapali Islander #25 arrived shortly (I had time to use the restroom) and took me to Whalers Village.  There I immediately boarded the Napili Islander #30 to my destination.  Travel time from the Queen Center Mall was about 2 hours.  The fare is $1 per boarding, i.e. $3, but a Day Pass is $2, a no-brainer!  I used that Day Pass again to go to Safeway.

I used the buses a few more times and would have used them to get to the airport stop #3 by connecting to the Haiku Islander #35 or Upcountry Islander #40, but a friend drove me.

BTW in case you didn't know, Enterprise bought Alamo.  They have at least 3 brands now.


----------

